# critical care charged with cardioversion



## Carrie Urick (Aug 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can charge 99291 with 92960? I have a claim for the professional side that is getting denied.  Thanks CU


----------



## j.monday7814 (Aug 9, 2012)

it is separately billable per the guidelines in critical care and it is modifiable per CCI edits. probably need a -25 modifier on the critical care as long as documentation supports both services


----------



## ramirez505 (Aug 9, 2012)

Was CPR part of pt services?


----------

